# magnets for removing steel shot from waterfowl meat.



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i was on another site and some guy said he uses a neodymium magnet to pull the steel shot out of waterfowl meat. im not too sure i can believe that. anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds a little far fetched and impractical. You would only be able to get them out of the same hole they went in, and I find that after soaking in a salt water solution you can just massage them out 90% of them time. No need for special magnets.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't believe that would be possible. Usually not hard to find the shot while cleaning and remove it. I've personally never found any shot while eating them and I've ate my fair share lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a magnet at work called rare earth. I honestly believe it will pull shot out. It's as big as a quarter and turrible powerful 2 of Tham stuck together are almost impossible to part without prying.


----------



## Trollineye (Oct 20, 2008)

I had the opportunity to play with a few that we used stacked up in a servo drive motor. They are rare earth neodymium. I was told they are slightly radioactive. Not certain they would pull through bone but I wouldn't be suprised. They are stronger than all get out. I would think one of those electro magnets at the bone yards on a crane could pull steel shot through bone! Clean them all at once, just stack in a single layer! Power up and drop. Set the magnet on top for thinner breasts.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't know man some of those magnets are pretty craycray


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Stainless is not magnetic


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Not all shot is stainless..right?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Not all shot is stainless..right?


I'd have a hard time believing that any of it is! Admittedly I'm not a waterfowler, although I have hunted ducks on and off in the past. But when I ask myself the question, "Who would coat lead shot with stainless steel?" my spidey sense says NOBODY! Of course I could be wrong. 

As for the magnet thing, people have been getting shot out of gamebirds for years without them. And if the magnets are powerful enough who's to say that the shot will follow the same track coming out as it made going in? You could wind up with duck breast sponge!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mchewyw said:


> Sounds a little far fetched and impractical. You would only be able to get them out of the same hole they went in, and I find that after soaking in a salt water solution you can just massage them out 90% of them time. No need for special magnets.


Or


Saugeye Tom said:


> I have a magnet at work called rare earth. I honestly believe it will pull shot out. It's as big as a quarter and turrible powerful 2 of Tham stuck together are almost impossible to part without prying.


Yea he said don't have your knife within 2' of the magnet. I'm looking at them on line now and looks like I might buy one just to experiment. I can't believe the pull on some of them. Over 1000 pounds for something 6"


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Not all shot is stainless..right?



All that's required is that it's "steel shot"


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

ezbite... shoot 'em in the head, no worries about shot in the edible parts.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Or
> 
> 
> Yea he said don't have your knife within 2' of the magnet. I'm looking at them on line now and looks like I might buy one just to experiment. I can't believe the pull on some of them. Over 1000 pounds for something 6"


I can put one on the top of my wrist and one on the bottom and they stay put...


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i was on another site and some guy said he uses a neodymium magnet to pull the steel shot out of waterfowl meat. im not too sure i can believe that. anyone ever heard of this?


Don't you need to shoot some first before you start thinking about magnets?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

monsterKAT11 said:


> Don't you need to shoot some first before you start thinking about magnets?


 oh i see how you are now... and i will some day


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

ezbite said:


> oh i see how you are now... and i will some day


I'm just joshin ya man!!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

MRI !


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

If you want to go the magnet route a cow magnet is a good bet...........very strong.

http://www.amazon.com/Animal-suppli...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B007CRE7P8


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Ezbite, if you can locate an old computer hard drive there are rare earth magnets inside them that are very powerful. Inside the hardrive case they will be on a metal bracket and apear to be welded or glued in place. You can locate them with your screwdriver easily. They are held in place by their magnet connection. It takes some real effort to seperate them from their mountings. Watch your fingers and keep them from being pinched between the two magnets they will pinch blood out of a finger fast. Home Depot has them in their hardware aisle also but I don't think they are as strong as the hardrive repurposed magnets.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fishingisfun said:


> Ezbite, if you can locate an old computer hard drive there are rare earth magnets inside them that are very powerful. Inside the hardrive case they will be on a metal bracket and apear to be welded or glued in place. You can locate them with your screwdriver easily. They are held in place by their magnet connection. It takes some real effort to seperate them from their mountings. Watch your fingers and keep them from being pinched between the two magnets they will pinch blood out of a finger fast. Home Depot has them in their hardware aisle also but I don't think they are as strong as the hardrive repurposed magnets.


Man I just turned in 3 laptops last month to be recycled.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've got a pile of laptops and desktops in my storage unit that I haven't been sure what to do with. Maybe I'll dismantle them and get those magnets. 

Although I have to say, I kill and eat a ton of ducks and I can't remember ever biting into shot. I've removed some that is easily visible when skinning, but I've never had any that I can remember after cooking.


----------

